# Got a box Cubao No.3



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So yesterday I got this box in the mail. The Cubao N0.3 which is the Lancero size, box of 30. These has got to be one of the coolest boxes I have ever seen. Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## Blindjimme (Feb 13, 2009)

That is a nice presentation. Smokes look inviting too! Uh oh, I see another package on my front porch... 

JB


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

wow looks like you can see the oil through the cello or is that just reflection.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh man, I am completely jealous right now. Good stuf right there.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats...those are some nice smokes, enjoy!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool box, I hope the cigars that are in there are ok too.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

That's a sharp box. The contents arent too shabby either.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I had the chance to enjoy the new cubao a while back with Eddie Ortega. First of all he is a great guy and it was nice to meet him and hear about the new smokes. Secondly I have had some of the other vitolas including the no 3. These are some of my new favorites and the lancero is fantastic. Nice purchase.


----------



## MiamiRolled (Dec 14, 2008)

Love the cubaos. Picked up a box of the robustos this weekend in fact. Delicious, honest cigar for this price point. One of my favorite early morning smokes.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice!

I cannot wait to try one of these! Hopefully one day this week!


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Very nice...I have a box of the #5 or should I say half of box left...Love em...


----------



## cyberdiver (Dec 25, 2008)

My personal favorite cigar! and yes, good boxes too!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very nice looking sight there!!!


----------



## helmet (Feb 24, 2009)

looking all over for these.want to try one so baaaaad!


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice, I need to pick up at least a 5er of the lanceros


----------

